

How We Went From Being Virtually Unknown to 3k Signups a Day in 5 Weeks Pt 2 - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/how-we-went-from-being-virtually-unknown-to-3-0

======
waterlesscloud
I've seen this friend map on Facebook in the last few days and noted it as one
of the very few naturally spreading apps I'd seen on FB of late.

I think the last one was the "what writer are you" thing, which was also a
HNer.

The plural of anecdote is data, so my new assumption is that every viral app I
see on FB is a HN project!

~~~
dshipper
Thanks I'm glad you liked the app and definitely glad we can continue in the
tradition of good Facebook apps from HN regulars

------
younata

        "Mark had created a website called ThreeWords.Me which went very viral and he had posted to Hacker News asking for advice about how to keep his server up."
    

I remember seeing that, anyone have a link to that Ask HN? Google isn't really
helping me.

~~~
Smerity
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2051288>

Admittedly the mixture of punctuation plus the fact the page's name wasn't in
the title would likely cause Google a fair chunk of confusion.

------
JCB_K
I like the idea, but you should be able to remove people from the map. There's
always that funny guy in your friend list who fills in Timbuktu as the place
they're living in.

~~~
dshipper
Haha thanks for the suggestion I'm glad you enjoyed the post

~~~
narcissus
Can I make another suggestion, too, then (and also related to 'removing
people')? I live halfway around the world from where I grew up, so most of my
friends are either "back there" (childhood friends) or "over here" (friends
I've made in the last few years).

I'd love some way of just seeing friends that I grew up with that are now
living relatively close to me, if that makes sense. As in, is there anyone
nearby now that I grew up with? I don't know if it's possible, but seeing that
on a map would be really cool and helpful, actually...

Anyway, just a thought. Nice work, by the way.

~~~
dshipper
We'll definitely look into that it's a cool idea. We are looking around for
some way to pivot WhereMyFriends so that could be a interesting direction

------
minalecs
the site doesn't do anything, when i click on go to your map ?

~~~
dshipper
Did you by chance already make an account in the past few days?

~~~
minalecs
no , first i've heard of it

